# Paging Tourist? Knife question



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey, I am in the market to get my daughter a Japanese Gyuto knife as she is attending culinary school and working as a line Chef. I happen to be in Japan and looked at quite a few knives. She wants japanese style, not sure why, but its the style she wants and likes based off of work and training.
I am looking at this knife, Takamura HSPS Gyuto 210mm. Supposed to be pretty good, and its not Cheap, but good tools arent...But, its a gift and a tool she would use for some time. Thoughts?
And, sharpening. How often should a knife be sharpened with this kind of steel? Have you ever done one of these HSPS steel knives?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm not familiar with that brand, either. I will research and get you some info.

As for a working knife, you should touch it up when the edge seems 'reluctant' and only do total re-sharpening just a few times per year.

I have mid-priced knives for our personal kitchen, which my wife uses daily. I'll bet I only do a total sharpening twice per year.

This topic reminds me of an article I saw in a gun magazine on rifles. A reader asked the expert how often a rifle should be cleaned. The expert responded that more rifles were worn out from over-cleaning than actually firing them.

I carry two knives in my jeans, a bigger one and a smaller one. I cannot remember when either one were touched up.

To that, if your daughter is going to a good culinary school, they will no doubt teach her what to look for in a knife that needs service. Our local "Madison Club" had great chefs, but I would get called for sharpening. I believe that modern chefs send their knives out. The reason is simple, they are paid to cook, not to sharpen.

Edit: I just researched the Takamura brand. They appear to be a mid-priced brand. The good thing is that for their modest price they are offered in great steel. Sounds like a good investment. Find a good sharpener.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Thnx, I have a Spyderco sharpener, the triangle one. I use it to lightly hit the edges on our lower cost Hinkels? They are good knives, but I dont think they are the German made ones.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I'm a bit of a hypocrite on this issue. We have fairly cheap food prep knives here, but I make sure I have superior folders.

My reasoning might seem odd. I have noticed over time that kitchen knives take a beating--no matter how expensive they are. It seems cost effective to buy cheap kitchen knives--polish them like anything else--and toss them when they fall apart.

Now, I carry expensive personal knives. While it's never happened, a decent pistol and a perfect knife might save your life. It seems that in a pinch you'd want to be holding a superior defensive tool.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I do carry a solid pistol, A Sig Sauer. Never ever had an issue with it. Ever.
My knife is my Spyderco Salt you polished. I have a couple more I am contemplating for use. But traveling so much now for work, I dont have the opportunity to carry as much due to country, states laws.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@The Tourist

I did a quick search for Chef Knives and found these folks out of your neck of the woods, Madison, WI. Chef Knives to Go and it appears that they specialize in Japanese Chef Knives.https://www.chefknivestogo.com/about-us.html

Any good? Or would we be better of buying the world famous Ginsu Knife?

https://ginsu.com/



The Tourist said:


> I'm not familiar with that brand, either. I will research and get you some info.
> 
> As for a working knife, you should touch it up when the edge seems 'reluctant' and only do total re-sharpening just a few times per year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Slippy said:


> @The Tourist
> 
> I did a quick search for Chef Knives and found these folks out of your neck of the woods, Madison, WI. Chef Knives to Go and it appears that they specialize in Japanese Chef Knives.https://www.chefknivestogo.com/about-us.html
> 
> ...


Chef Knives to Go is where I was going to buy from. How cool. Its cheaper to buy in the states. MTC deals directly with Takamura, not sure of Chef Knives to go. Regardless. Small world.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes, I have heard of "Chef Knives To Go." I have never bought any for my clients, but even chefs and sous-chefs use them.

I think if you're a home body, these knives will last longer than you will. I still buy Hattori products for my wife, however.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Any chef worth their salt is going to know how to touch up their knives.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Any chef worth their salt is going to know how to touch up their knives.


True, but she is just starting out. And I am going to ensure she has an upper hand in life, whenever I can..


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> True, but she is just starting out. And I am going to ensure she has an upper hand in life, whenever I can..


Good for you! I was saying that I would think they teach the sharpening bit in culinary school.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Good for you! I was saying that I would think they teach the sharpening bit in culinary school.


I hope they do. But, you never know. This school is Trident Tech Culinary. When Johnson and Wales dissolved here in Charleston, they took over.
Johnson and Wales was considered to be very good.
Cooking, Cleaning and maintaining your equipment in your trade is always critical. 
Funny thing. First day of school, they taught them how to wash their hands. Basic.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Locally, I have noticed that "chefs" treat themselves as a group apart from us knuckle draggers. I've mentioned The Madison Club, and that was/is a place with about six chefs and perhaps a dozen cooks and prep folks.

I sharpened for everyone. Their corporate view was that chefs were paid to make beautiful and tasteful food, not polish steel.


----------

